# Im back!



## lesondemavie

I went through 14 months, 1 mmc and 1 cp before getting the help of an RE and conceiving my rainbow. My little girl is one today and after just one cycle with the RE we are cautiously expecting again! After the heartache I went through ttc #1, Im a bit in shock and of course very nervous. Its hard to believe we could be so lucky.

How ever did I make it through these early days before?

Beta at 11 DPO (first +hpt) was 19 and beta at 13 DPO was 66. Shes happy since its more than doubling, but Id love for those numbers to get higher. With DD hcg was 106 on my first beta at what I thought was 11 DPO, but was probably 12 or 13 DPO. Hoping I just tested earlier or little bean implanted a bit later this time. Back again on Monday (15 DPO).

Im on the same treatment as before minus levothyroxine since my TSH and Prolactin were at good levels in June. The treatment is both progesterone and estradiol supplements after O plus baby aspirin. P level has been 28 (considering it was just 13 while on the same level of supplements just 3 days before my BFP Im guess thats a good sign of a healthy bean) and estradiol was low on first draw but we upped my dose and that looks good now. I had to do the exact same thing with my rainbow. Shell monitor my levels every other day and then once hcg is high enough we switch to ultrasounds. Shell monitor my P and E2 and adjust my dose as needed until 10-12 weeks and then well taper off with continued monitoring to make sure my levels maintain.

Fx for two back to back healthy pregnancies after two back to back failed pregnancies &#129310;&#129310;&#129310;


----------



## Aurora CHK

Congratulations! Keeping my fingers crossed for a happy healthy pregnancy. I&#8217;m so envious of all the testing you get outside of the UK. I&#8217;ve had five back-to-back chemical pregnancies but still don&#8217;t get hcg checks and I&#8217;ve had to fight really hard just to get an ultrasound for tomorrow (when I&#8217;ll be 6+4) just because otherwise I could be thinking I&#8217;m pregnant for 12 weeks (which is when you get your first scan in the UK) when I&#8217;m not.


----------



## lesondemavie

Hey aurora! I remember you from wifey&#8217;s journal. From what I&#8217;ve heard, I just have a very proactive RE and this isn&#8217;t necessarily standard. I&#8217;m also on supplements so she needs to monitor my levels closely and adjust my dose as needed. Glad you get to go in early! Waiting to 12 weeks would be torture. Hoping for good news for you!!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thank you! That&#8217;s great you have such a supportive and proactive RE. Do you get your results on the same day? Hope today&#8217;s numbers look fab for you.


----------



## lesondemavie

Yes, I get a call same evening with my results. Today&#8217;s beta was 188 so near tripling. All still looking good for now.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

What was your TSH level? I&#8217;d keep a close eye on that if you needed thyroid meds last time, since baby uses up so much, plus recommended TSH levels are lower during pregnancy.

I had to up my dose from 150mcg daily all the way to 200mcg!

I don&#8217;t have a thyroid anymore at all, so I&#8217;m sure your dose was nowhere near that high.

My TSH was fine at first blood test, and 4 times the recommended level 3 weeks later, and back to normal now on the new dose. My endocrinologist will test me monthly.


----------



## lesondemavie

Yea thanks! I was thinking about asking her to check again. My TSH wasn&#8217;t too too high before I went on meds. I was subclinical at 3.09. I was on the lowest dose possible - I think 25 mcg and it came down to around 2. She likes it under 2.5 for fertility even though 1 is ideal. This time it was around 2 without meds, but pregnancy could definitely change that.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

lesondemavie said:


> Yea thanks! I was thinking about asking her to check again. My TSH wasnt too too high before I went on meds. I was subclinical at 3.09. I was on the lowest dose possible - I think 25 mcg and it came down to around 2. She likes it under 2.5 for fertility even though 1 is ideal. This time it was around 2 without meds, but pregnancy could definitely change that.

Good plan (and numbers). Ive learned over time that I have to be my own advocate for best thyroid health. I personally feel awful when my level is above 2.5, and best when its around 1. My first endocrinologist let me sit at 15.0 for 3 months after thyroid removal, I was falling asleep at work!

I didnt know better at the time, but I eventually fired his ass. :thumbup: Luckily I found an endo that listens to how I feel in addition to standardized lab ranges. :flower:


----------



## Aurora CHK

How&#8217;s it going, Lesondemavie?


----------



## lesondemavie

Beta on Wednesday was 469 and still waiting on my results from yesterday, which I&#8217;m kinda mad about, but I&#8217;m pretty confident they&#8217;re good. This is my frer from Friday morning:



Next step will be to schedule an ultrasound. Just need those darn numbers from Friday!


----------



## lesondemavie

Hcg shot up! Friday&#8217;s results are finally in...over 1600!!! I can&#8217;t remember the exact number bc once I heard 16 all i heard after that was my heart celebrating!!! First ultrasound will be on Monday!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Aurora CHK

lesondemavie said:


> Hcg shot up! Fridays results are finally in...over 1600!!! I cant remember the exact number bc once I heard 16 all i heard after that was my heart celebrating!!! First ultrasound will be on Monday!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Um, I have to say your dye-stealer looks very much like mine did at just a day before... (this is 18dpo)

:twinboys: ?????
 



Attached Files:







1576BFBA-DDDA-4E1B-913F-4D83559B1B8C.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lesondemavie

Haha Aurora if this was my first pregnancy, Id be all for that! I actually think I might have been closer to 18 DPO that day, but my numbers were actually higher with DD and they tripled with her as well, so Im thinking just one baby. They never did more than triple though so I guess well see &#128517;


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ok. Ok. twinboys: :blush: :haha:)


----------



## busytulip

Congrats :dance:
Fantastic numbers!! 
Will be anxiously awaiting your scan. 

I'm a bit behind you and have Hashimotos. FXd your thyroid continues to behave


----------



## abennion

Following! So excited for you les!


----------



## lesondemavie

Guess I didnt post here but ultrasound at 5 weeks showed one uterine pregnancy with the start of a yolk sac. My P on Monday was 36 and E2 315 so all looks great. I still dont feel pregnant at all, so of course that worries me. Will be a long week without blood tests until my next scan on Monday 8/6. Well check my TSH, P, and E2 then as well. So thankful I only have to wait a week!


----------



## tcinks

:wave: Hey there! So happy to you are expecting again and that things are going well so far!


----------



## lesondemavie

Inks! So happy for you as well!

So my TSH is up at 3.39 &#128556;. I did some research and it looks like miscarriage rates dont increase until youre over 4.5, but I dont want to get there! Guess this means Ill be back on levo again...still need to talk to my RE about it.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

lesondemavie said:


> Inks! So happy for you as well!
> 
> So my TSH is up at 3.39 &#128556;. I did some research and it looks like miscarriage rates dont increase until youre over 4.5, but I dont want to get there! Guess this means Ill be back on levo again...still need to talk to my RE about it.

I'm sure you will be fine, that's elevated but not that bad. My endo recently told me about a conference he went to where he heard a convincing speaker saying fears about high TSH in early pregnancy are probably overblown.

My readings have gone 4.5 --> 8.0 --> 1.5 --> .35

That was at 4,8,11, and 15 weeks, respectively. Dosage jump at 8 weeks, and small decrease after 15 week reading.


----------



## lesondemavie

So the girl who called with my results last night said my TSH was fine. At first I thought maybe the upper limit was just different in pregnancy, but then I looked at the lab threshold on my chart for first trimester and it says 2.66. I sent my RE a text early this morning and I&#8217;m calling the clinic at 8. I know I need to be on levo. I just need a doctor to look at my results and prescribe it.

Thanks for the info missmarple. It does make me feel better to know it&#8217;s not incredibly high and we&#8217;re catching it early. Just don&#8217;t want it to get away from us.


----------



## busytulip

I hope that your RE is able to look over things and start you on a dose that brings you back into therapeutic level for pregnancy.
I have Hashimotos and understand why that is such a worry. :hugs:


----------



## lesondemavie

My RE personally called me this afternoon and sorted it all out. Turns out they never received my results &#128545;. Im so mad at my hmo. They make me get my labs drawn with them instead of my clinic but they are endangering my pregnancy by not getting my results to my clinic. It says theyve had the results since Tuesday, but I just got them today and my clinic says they never received the results. Needless to say Im pissed at my incompetent hmo and will 100% blame them if anything happens to this pregnancy! Trying to just focus on the number only being slightly out of range, thankful I caught it when I did (no thanks to these doctors), having a great E2 boost this past week which is sooo important to get that little heart going faster, and the research saying that the miscarriage rate although double when TSH was 2.5-5 is still only 6% so a slightly off TSH now doesnt mean that something will happen to this little babe. Cant wait for the ultrasound on Monday to check in on everything. God do I need that reassurance after this whole mess!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I'm really glad you have been able to get this sorted, what an aggravation!

How much levo does the doctor suggest?


----------



## lesondemavie

The lowest dose to start. I was on 25 mcg my entire first pregnancy and it kept my TSH in check. Hopefully it does the trick again this time.


----------



## busytulip

Thankful to hear that he called and sorted everything out for you.


----------



## abennion

So glad your doctor got everything sorted out!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Eurgh, how infuriating! Are you going to write to complain?


----------



## lesondemavie

All is well with baby! Measuring right on track with a good little heartbeat <3

Not sure if I&#8217;m going to complain, but I am switching medical groups today!


----------

